# Kindle Customer Service Fail - Really?!



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I sent Amazon feedback on the fact that there is no way in their Appstore to contact the developer about in-game or app issues. Below is the response:

--------------------------------
At this time, we do not have contact information of Appstore app developers. I'm sorry for any inconvenience this may cause.

For your reference, you can find the contact information of app developer on Google website by typing the developer name in the Search bar.

If you need help downloading an Appstore app, please let us know and we will assist you accordingly. Phone and chat support for Amazon Appstore is available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week via the following link:

https://www.amazon.com/fb/appstore/contact-us

We look forward to seeing you again soon.
-------------------------------------------

Really?! Go to Google to get the contact info? I realize that perhaps the rep was trying to be helpful, but that is a "Come On, Man" response if I ever heard one. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## ktylman (Jan 7, 2013)

Jesslyn said:


> At this time, we do not have contact information of Appstore app developers. I'm sorry for any inconvenience this may cause.


You know, that is a really interesting response. I was pretty sure I submitted support contact information with each of my apps. I just logged in to my developer account and sure enough, I've entered support a email address and and website for my apps. This information is mandatory when submitting an app as it is on every other app store I've submitted to.

But you're right. Unlike the other app stores, this information does not seem to be exposed to the public anywhere on Amazon. Other than googling my company name I'm not sure how anyone would know how to contact me. Inside my app I do have multiple links to contact me via my web site or social networks so someone who buys the app can at least find me. That still doesn't help anyone before purchase/download. That's kind of frustrating.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The information is there in iTunes..., which is generally where I get it.  It is disappointing that it's not available through Amazon.

ktylman, I wonder if you could put it in your blurb?

Betsy


----------



## ktylman (Jan 7, 2013)

I might be able to. I'll have to figure out a way to do it on the next release that doesn't look like I'm trying to say my apps need more support than everyone else


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You could use words to the effect that you love to hear from users!  

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You could use words to the effect that you love to hear from users!


Reading something like, "We love to hear from our users (or potential users!) and realize that Amazon does not make it easy to obtain our contact information. YOu can reach us at _____________ " would not make me think that your apps required more help than others! I OFTEN use the link to the website in iTunes before making a purchase.

I think it stinks they don't make this easy for buyers to get at.... UGH.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You could use words to the effect that you love to hear from users!
> 
> Betsy


I am quite active when it comes to contacting the developers about apps. For example, my favorite game, Bloons TD5, is listed as a Kindle Fire game but it's not available for my HD.

After writing to the developers, I found out they had no idea.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2


----------

